
Ask HN: What makes a good, successful hackathon? - markhenderson
We are planning a hackathon in the late summer. Based on searching &quot;hackathon&quot; on here, i see a lot of skilled people having very strong opinions. To me, that&#x27;s a perfect spot to get feedback on everything from promotion to execution.<p>How can we make our event the best it can possibly be?
======
sevensor
Is this hackathon an attempt to capture IP in any way? If so, it's a bad
hackathon.

Is this hackathon a poorly disguised recruiting event? If so, it's a bad
hackathon.

Are the participants going to feel used afterwards? Are you trying to use
them? Are they going to have fun? You're asking people to come in and work
very intensely on something and get nothing in return. If they don't feel good
about it afterwards, you're hosting a bad event.

~~~
markhenderson
> Is this hackathon an attempt to capture IP in any way? > Is this hackathon a
> poorly disguised recruiting event?

No. This is fully independent.

I want people to feel good afterward and not feel used.

